# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفه المنبر الجمعه 41-2013م (اخبار واعمده )

## على الصغير

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد و على ال سيدنا محمدكما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم و على ال سيدنا ابراهيم و بارك على سيدنا محمد و على ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم و على ال سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد الفاتح لما أغلق والخاتم لما سبق ناصر الحق بالحق والهادي إلى صراطك المستقيم وعلى آله حق قدره ومقداره العظيم ، صلاة تجعل لنا بها و للأمة الإسلامية ،  من كل دعوة إجابةً 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مجلس المريخ يجتمع اليوم وخالدونا الأقرب لمعاونة الكوكي


يشهد المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ اليوم الجمعة أول اجتماع لمجلس الإدارة بعد أن سحب عدد من الأعضاء استقالاتهم خلال الأيام الماضية برئاسة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى، ويناقش الاجتماع عدداً من الموضوعات بخصوص إعداد الفريق وترتيبات معسكري مروي وتونس،وكيفية استقطاب الدعم في الفترة المقبلة، وستكون أهم الملفات المطروحة أمام مجلس الإدارة تسمية مساعد مدرب للتونسي الكوكي المدير الفني للفريق حيث تفيد المتابعات الدقيقة لـ(الكوتش) أن خالد أحمد المصطفى يعتبر أقوى المرشحين لتولي المهمة بعد أن رأى مجلس الإدارة إبعاد الثنائي جبره ابراهومة عن الترشيح ابتعادا عن حساسية الموقف.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الكوكي: نبيل معلول مدرب الترجي وافق على التباري مع المريخ ودياً

أكد محمد عثمان الكوكي مدرب المريخ أنه سينزل أقسى العقوبات بحق أي لاعب لا ينضم إلى التحضيرات في الموعد المحدد وذكر أن الانضباط أساس العمل، وقال: ستكون هناك لائحة واضحة وسنلتزم بها وأضاف: بالنسبة لي كل اللاعبين سواسيه أجانب ومحليين وسأطبّق اللائحة على الجميع ومضى: علمت أن مجلس إدارة النادي خاطب كل اللاعبين بموعد المعسكر ولذلك يجب أن يلتزم الكل واعتبر الكوكي أن نجاح المعسكر يرتبط بالانضباط وحضور اللاعبين في الموعد المحدد.. وأفاد الكوكي أن عصام الحضري اتصل به وأخطره بارتباطه مع المنتخب المصري من خلال معسكر بدبي وقال الكوكي: لكن الحضري سيكون موجوداً في معسكر تونس وأعتقد أن وجود الحضري مع المنتخب المصري سيفيده والمريخ أيضاً سيستفيد من هذه الناحية وطالما أن الحضري يشارك في مباريات من العيار الثقيل فهذا أمر جيد واستمر: لسنا في حاجة لوجود الحضري في معسكر مروي وأعتقد أنه يتقدم على بقية لاعبي المريخ من ناحية الجاهزية لأنه لم يتوقف أصلاً عن التدريبات فيما توقف بقية لاعبي المريخ لمدة شهر وكانت هناك راحة سلبية.. وكشف الكوكي أنه توصل إلى اتفاق مع أندية البنزرتي والنجم والصفاقسي والأولمبي الباجي وقال: سيؤدي المريخ تجارب ودية مع هذه الأندية وحصلنا على موافقتها وسنواجهها في معسكر تونس وبالنسبة للترجي تحدثت مع نبيل معلول الذي وافق مبدئياً على أداء عملاق باب سويقة تجربة ودية أمام المريخ لكنه وعد بالرد النهائي قبل وصول بعثة المريخ إلى تونس واعتبر الكوكي أن أداء تجارب أمام هذه الأندية سيجعل المريخ يستفيد أكثر من المعسكر وقال: بالتأكيد عندما تلعب مع أندية مثل الترجي والصفاقسي والنجم ستستفيد وأكد الكوكي وصوله الخرطوم فجر الغد إلى جانب مدرب الأحمال ومدرب الحراس.. وينتظر أن يحل المريخ بفندق قمطاوي إلى جانب فريقي الأفريقي والصفاقسي كما يرغب ليوبار الكنغولي أيضاً في اقامة معسكر تحضيري بالفندق نفسه وأوضح المسؤولون بفندق قمطاوي أن هناك حجزاً مبدئياً باسم نادي المريخ وذكروا للنادي الكنغولي أن الفندق يسع ثلاث بعثات وقالوا: إذا لم يكمل المريخ الإجراء ستكون الفرصة متاحة أمام الفريق الكنغولي للإقامة بالفندق. 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*موانزا يتسلم تأشيرة الدخول للسودان


علمت (الكوتش) أن المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ قام بإرسال تأشيرة دخول للاعب الفريق الزامبي موانزا حتى يتثنى له الوصول إلى الخرطوم اليوم الجمعة والانضمام لتجمع اللاعبين بفندق التاكا قبل السفر إلى مروي.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*وفد الكاف يزور الملاعب السودانية التي ستستقبل مباريات البطولات الأفريقية


تسلم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إخطارا من الاتحاد الافريقي يوم الخميس بموعد وصول وفد الكاف للخرطوم يوم الثالث عشر من شهر يناير الجاري وذلك لزيارة الملاعب التى ستقام عليها مباريات الاندية السودانية الاربعة المشاركة فى المنافسات الافريقية ابطال الاندية والكونفدرالية وهى ملاعب الهلال والمريخ وشندى، علما بان نادي الخرطوم الوطنى اختار استاد المريخ ملعبا له في البطولة ، والمعروف ان فريقي الهلال بطال الدوري السوداني والمريخ وصيف الدوري وبطل كأس السودان يشاركان فى بطولة الاندية الابطال، فيما يلعب الاهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني في بطولة كأس الاتحاد الافريقي الكونفدرالية .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
تاكيدا لانفراد (سودانا فوق) ثنائى المريخ اكرم وعلاء يزوران (اسعد) بالمستشفى وتفاصيل جديدة عن البلاغ 


تأكيدا لانفراد( سودانا فوق) فقد سجل ثنائي المريخ علاء وأكرم زيارة إلى الشاب اسعد الذي تم الاعتداء عليه من قبلهم إثناء حفل في بداية العام بفندق شمس الرمال وسجل الثنائي زيارة للشاب الذي يجرى عمليه بمستشفى البراحه بدبي وحملا معهم الحلوى بعد ان نجحت مساعي رابطة المريخ بدبي في التوصل لحل ودي للمشكلة وتم الاتفاق بين رابطة المريخ هناك والشاب اسعد عبد الله على شطب البلاغ اليوم والذى تم فتحه فى احد أقسام شرطة دبي 
ومن المتوقع ان يعود الثنائى مساء غدا السبت من اجل اللحاق بمعسكر فريقهم بسد مروى 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يُخضع اللاعبين للكشف الطبي

يبدأ لاعبو فريق المريخ يومي الجمعة والسبت عملية الكشف الطبي الروتيني لإنطلاق الموسم الكروي الجديد تحت اشراف اللجنة الطبية، على أن تبدأ التدريبات بصورة فعلية صباح الاثنين القادم بمدينة مروي التي ستحتضن انطلاقة اعداد الاحمر على ان تغادر البعثة في طريقها الى مدينة مروي بشمال السودان صباح يوم الاحد القادم برئاسة عضو المجلس حسن يوسف ومدير الكرة الكابتن محمد موسى والجهاز الفني بقيادة التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي الذي وصل العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم في الساعات الاولى من صباح اليوم الخميس قادماً من تونس برفقة مساعديه.

وسيعقد الكوكي بمقر اقامته اجتماعا مع مساعديه لشرح تفاصيل البرنامج الاعدادي وتجهيز اللائحة الخاصة باللاعبين قبل سفر الفريق الي معسكر الفريق الداخلي بمدينة مروي ، ومن ثم المغادرة الى مدينة سوسة التونسية التي ستحتضن المعسكر الخارجي وأداء سلسلة من المباريات الودية مع اندية المقدمة في الدوري التونسي. 
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*مشكور علي الصغير علي المجهود الكبير
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
بعد قرار حجز المحكمة ..الوالى يرفض الاتصال بشركة باكار ويبدى غضبه من فعلتها ويطالب اجتماع 5 مساء اليوم 

ابدي جمال الوالي غضبه على ما أقدمت عليه شركة باكار التجارية بالحجز على بعض ممتلكات استاد المريخ بواسطة المحكمة وكشف الوالي بعد أن تلقى الخبر عن احد التنفيذيين بنادي المريخ حسب ما علمت (سودانا فوق) أن الأمور لا تحسم بهذه الطريقة ورفض الاتصال بمدير الشركة من اجل التحدث معه فى الأمر لكنه اجري اتصالات بعدد من أعضاء مجلس المريخ مطالبا إياهم بعقد اجتماع مساء اليوم الجمعة للتداول فى القضية 
وكان قاضى جزئي الخرطوم قد أصدر قرار بالحجز على الهياكل الحديدية بالطابق العلوي من الجهة الشرقية والجنوبية الشرقية والشمالية الشرقية من طابق شاخور والحجز على الكشافات والكراسي الفاخرة والأبراج وكذلك الكشافات الموجود بالمحزن لصالح شركة باكار بعد أن قالت أن النادى لم يمنحها حقوقها البالغة 350 ألف دولار منذ عام 2008 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*بهدوء
الدفاع عن المريخ قبل الدفاع عن النفس !
اخذت قضية علاء الدين يوسف وزميله اكرم الهادى فى دبى بعدا اعلاميا واسعا وتداخلت فيها الكثير من الاراء التى تباينت وفقا لانتماءات اصحابها بين الادانة والشماتة , حيث يرى علاء الدين يوسف انه كان فى موقف الدفاع عن النفس بعدما تعرض لاساءات عنصرية من الشاب السودانى الذى اضحى الان المحور الاساسى فى القضية من خلال مساومته للاجاويد ومحاولته الخروج من هذه ( العلقة الساخنة ) باكبر قدر من المكاسب المالية بعدما وجد نفسه انه ضحية لاثنين من نجوم المريخ !! كذلك دافع اكرم عن موقفه بذات الحيثيات التى استخدمها زميله علاء الدين يوسف بحجة انهما لم يبادرا فى الاشتباك والدخول فى معركة بالايدى مع الشاب المعنى وانما وجدا انفسهم مضطرين ومجبورين على هذه المعركة التى حرمتهما من الاحتفال الآمن بمناسبة رأس السنة الجديدة !! 
لا شك ان اى شخص لو تعرض لمثل هذه الاهانات العنصرية دون ذنب جناه فهو لابد ان يستخدم حقه الطبيعى فى الدفاع عن النفس وربما تنسيه تلك الاساءات والاهانات عن طبيعة المكان الذى يتواجد فيه ومايترتب على تصرفه من اتعاب وتداعيات قانونية لايدرك عواقبها الوخيمة على نفسه وعلى النادى الذى ينتمى اليه , هذا ليس تبريرا لسلوك مرفوض سواء من اللاعبين الاثنين او حتى من اى شخص اخر طالما ان هناك سلطة قانونية فى دبى يمكن اللجوء اليها بصفتك المجنى عليه بدلا من ان تكون انت الجانى والموقوف قانونا وممنوعا من السفر كما هو الحال الان ,, ولهذا كنت اتمنى من الاخ عصام الحاج الامين العام بنادى المريخ بدلا من يزيد النار اشتعالا بتصريحه الاخير بان علاء الدين واكرم كانا فى حالة دفاع عن النفس ان يدين اولا تصرف اللاعبين الاثنين لان هذا التصرف اضحى الان محسوبا على المريخ اكثر من كونه تصرف فردى يمكن احتوائه ومعالجة اثاره بشكل او باخر ,, فهناك عشرات المشاجرات التى تحدث بين الشباب السودانيين او غيرهم من الجنسيات الاخرى فى مثل هذه الملاهى ويتم احتوائها قبل ان تصل لمخفر الشرطه , ولكن لان هذه الحادثة طرفها اثنين من نجوم المريخ فانها اخذت هذا المنحى التصعيدى والابتزاز غير الكريم من المجنى عليه فضلا عن التضخيم الاعلامى الذى يستهدف النادى وسلوك لاعبيه ! ولهذا كنت اتمنى من الامين العام عصام الحاج ان يشدد على ادانة تصرف اللاعبين الاثنين اولا حتى يكون فى ذلك رسالة لكل اللاعبين ليراعوا فى تصرفاتهم المريخ الذى يمثلونه فى البيت اوالشارع العام او اى مكان يحلون فيه ويدركوا بان تصرفاتهم دائما تحت الاضواء وبالتالى عليهم ان يتحملوا مايؤذيهم او يتعاملوا ضده بالقانون وليس بالركل او الضرب ,, فالدفاع عن سمعة المريخ يجب ان يسبق حق الدفاع عن النفس ! 
التحدى الاكبر الذى ينتظر المهندس 
كلف مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ مؤخرا الكابتن محمد موسى بمنصب مدير الكرة وهو تكليف جاء فى مكانه المناسب لعلمنا بكفاءة المهندس محمد موسى فى ادارة الكرة وعلاقاته المميزة مع نجوم المريخ وكيفية التعامل مع الجهاز الفنى ويكفى انه قد حقق نجاحا لافتا مع زميله الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفى فى الموسم الاخير وهما يتحملان المسؤولية الكاملة فى ادارة الكرة سويا ضمن الجهاز الفنى بقيادة المدرب البرازيلى ريكاردو , الا ان هذا النجاح لايمنعنا من تنبيه وتذكير محمد موسى بحجم التحدى الكبير الذى ينتظره فى هذا التوقيت الذى يتأهب فيه المريخ دخول المعسكر الاول فى سد مروى وذلك بضرورة تواجد كل اللاعبين للمشاركة فى المعسكر فضلا عن تواجد المحترفين الاجانب حتى لانقرأ فى الصحف عن تأخر زيد او عبيد من الاجانب فقد سئمنا هذا المسلسل الذى عايشناه فى بداية كل موسم ! 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*الشارع الرياضي محمد احمد دسوقي
برحيل حاج التوم حسن الجرق


فقد المريخ واحداً من أعظم وأنبل وأعزّ الرجال


وفقد الوطن رجلاً بحجم أمة وقامة شعب


صنع تأريخ المريخ بتحويله من نادي حي إلى نادي قومي وسجّل له أعظم النجوم


حتى لا يتهم المريخ بالجحود والنكران لابد من تخليد ذكرى الحاج بإطلاق اسمه على مقصورة الإستاد


رحل عن الدنيا الفانية إلى دار الخلود المغفور له بإذن الله رمز المريخ الشامخ الحاج التوم حسن الجرق بعد حياة حافلة بجلائل الأعمال في المجالات العسكرية والخدمة المدنية والرياضية وبصفة خاصة نادي المريخ الذي انضم له في أربعينيات القرن الماضي حيث عمل في عدة مناصب من بينها نائب للسكرتير وسكرتير عام ونائب للرئيس ورئيس للعديد من اللجان التي كان لها شرف الإسهام في تشييد النادي والإستاد وتسجيل اللاعبين وتوفير الدعم لمختلف المشاريع فكان بحق أحد الركائز الأساسية التي قامت عليها نهضة المريخ وتطوره وتحقيقه للإنجازات الداخلية والخارجية التي اكسبته شعبية كبرى وجعلته واحداً من أعظم الأندية السودانية بجانب الهلال والموردة كقمة ثلاثية لعبت دوراً مهماً وكبيراً في انطلاقة الكرة السودانية ووصولها إلى هذه المرحلة من المستوى والمكانة والشعبية.
لا جدال في أن هناك الكثير من الرموز والقيادات المريخية صاحبة إسهامات مقدرة في تأسيس هذه الأندية والانطلاق بها إلى آفاق التقدم الرحبة ولكن السيرة العطرة والتأريخ المضيء للهرم المريخي الحاج التوم تؤكد أنه أحد أعظم الرجال في تأريخ المريخ ليس بالستين سنة التي قضاها في خدمة النادي ولكنه بولائه المنقطع النظير وعطائه ومواقفه وإنجازاته التي لا تزال شامخة تحكي عظمة ما بذله الحاج من جهد وفكر وما سكبه من عرق في سبيل أن يصل المريخ لهذه المرحلة التي جعلته أحد عناوين الكرة السودانية والعربية والأفريقية البارزة والمضيئة.. ويكفى الحاج فخراً أنه صاحب فكرة سفر المريخ إلى مصر في عام 1950 والتي حقق فيها انتصارات باهرة جعلته يعود بعدة كؤوس دفعت الإمام عبد الرحمن المهدي لاستقبال بعثة النادي بمحطة السكة حديد تقديراً للإنجاز الذي حققته بمصر الشقيقة.
ويكفي أن الحاج هو صاحب فكرة القرار التأريخي بنقل نادي المريخ من المسالمة لحي السوق ليحوله من أحد أندية الأحياء الذي يشجعه سكان المسالمة إلى نادي أم درماني وعاصمي وقومي يشجعه الناس في كل أنحاء الوطن.
ويكفي أنه صاحب الفضل الأكبر في تخصيص الأراضي التي شيّدت عليها أندية الهلال والمريخ والموردة الإستادات الثلاثة التي أصبحت من معالم أم درمان ولعبت دوراً كبيراً في دفع المسيرة الكروية وذلك برفعة مذكرة للواء طلعت فريد وإقناعه بتنفيذ هذه الفكرة.
ويكفي حاج التوم أنه قد وظّف علاقته الحزبية والإنسانية بالزعيم الأزهري لمنح المريخ قطعة أرض بالعرضة جنوب ليشيد عليها ناديه الحالي
ويكفي الحاج أنه أحد صناع إنجاز المريخ التأريخي بالفوز بالدوري دون هزيمة أو تعادل في موسم 72-73 وأحد المساهمين بقوة في فوز المريخ ببطولة مانديلا وسيكافا وكل ما سبق ذلك وتلاه من انتصارات وبطولات.
ويكفي حاج التوم أنه قد سجّل أهم وأعظم اللاعبين الذين حققوا إنجازات المريخ أمثال باشا بدوى والرئيس الراحل جعفر نميري وسليمان محمد أحمد وطه صالح وحسن أبو العائلة والدكتور كمال عبد الوهاب أيقونة الكرة السودانية وأسطورتها وبشرى وهبة وبشارة فارس الوسط ليؤكد قدرته الكبيرة في اختيار أفضل النجوم للأحمر.
هذا إضافة للدور المهم الذي لعبه الحاج في خدمة القوات المسلحة والخدمة المدنية التي كان من كبار موظفيها وريادته للعمل الاجتماعي بتواصله الدائم والمستمر مع الناس في كل مناسباتهم السعيدة والحزينة.
وإذا كان الوفاء لأهل العطاء هو أحد القيم المتأصلة والمتجذرة في مجال الرياضة فإن مجلس المريخ وقياداته وجماهيريه مطالبة بتخليد ذكرى هذا الهرم المريخي الذي لم يتخلف يوماً عن مسيرة المريخ لمدة ستة عقود كاملة بإطلاق اسمه على مقصورة الإستاد أو مدرجات الدرجة الأولى أو النادي وفاء وتقديراً وعرفاناً لصاحب القرارات والأفكار والمبادرات التأريخية التي أوصلت المريخ لهذه المكانة الكبرى والشعبية الجارفة.. وحتى لا يوصم المريخ بالجحود والنكران لمن صنعوا تأريخه ومجده ينبغي أن يعمل أهل المريخ منذ الآن للإعداد لتكريم هذا الهرم بالصورة التي تليق وما قدمه من عطاء وتضحيات وما جسده من ولاء وإخلاص وما رسخه من قيم ومبادئ أضاءت مسيرة النادي منذ الأربعينيات وحتى يومنا هذا..
ألا رحم الله الحاج التوم رحمة واسعة بقدر ما قدم لوطنه وشعبه وناديه وأسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا وألهم أهله وأسرته وأصدقاءه وجماهير المريخ الصبر والسلوان وحسن العزاء 


*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*لقاء كل يوم < في عزاء الراحل حاج التوم حسن سكرتير المريخ الاسبق شقيق نجم  الموردة وأمين مال الاتحاد السابق عمر التوم واخوانه شارك رئيس المريخ  المستقيل جمال الوالي وهو يحيي ويصافح الحضور ولم ينس الزميل الرشيد علي  عمر والذي قام بمصافحته .. ويقول عنها الرشيد بانها المرة الاولى منذ اكثر  من ثلاث سنوات . ويقول الرشيد بان الوالي بعد ان ترك المريخ لا خلاف لنا  معه بعد اليوم . 

< سيشيع جثمان الفقيد حاج التوم حسن بعد وصوله الي مقابر حمد النيل عند الثامنة والنصف من صباح اليوم الجمعة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*..الفريق عبد الله ودكتور محمد الريح لم يسحبا استقالتهم والمفوضية تفجر الأوضاع بسببها 


كشفت مفوضية الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم أن نائب رئيس المريخ الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى والدكتور محمد الريح عضو المجلس لم يسحبا استقالتهم من المفوضية حتى يوم الخميس وأعلنت المفوضية حسب ما تابعت (سودانا فوق) ان الاستقالتين ستكونان نافذتين بعد يوم الاثنين القادم 7 يناير نسبه لمرور 15 يوما عليها وستطبق عليها المادة 113 من لائحة قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم لعام 2008 ولا يؤخذ بقرار مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ بقبولها أو رفضها بعد 15 يوما
وعلى صعيد متصل قالت المفوضية ان طعن عضو جمعية المريخ عصام مسكين سوف تنظر فيه يوم الاثنين القادم 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*انفراج ازمة ثنائي المريخ اكرم وعلاء بالامارات




تاكيدا لما تميزت به قوون امس فقد انفرجت ازمة ثنائي المريخ علاء الدين يوسف واكرم الهادي الموجودين بالامارات بعد دخولهما في مشادات ومعركة مع احد المواطنين السودانيين هناك يدعي اسعد حيث قامت رابطة المريخ بدولة الامارات باحتواء الازمة واجراء تسوية مع المصاب. ومن المنتظر ان يصل الثنائي الخرطوم خلال اليومين القادمين للانخراط في اعداد الفريق للموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*للمشاركة في افتتاح دورة الفريق ابوقرون
شباب المريخ يواصلون اعدادهم عصر امس
واصل شباب المريخ عصر امس بملعب استاد المريخ تحت اشراف الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة ومساعده جندي نميري تدريباته الاعدادية استعدادا للمشاركة في افتتاح دورة تابين الفريق اول احمد الطيب ابوقرون وشهداء طائرة تلودي عصر السبت القادم بمدينة ابوقرون حيث كشف السيد عصام طلب رئيس قطاع الشباب بالانابة بالمشاركة في هذه الاحتفائية والمناسبة في ظل تجاوب شباب المريخ مع كافة قضايا الوطن.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*وصل الي مدينة مروي في الثالثة من عصر امس مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ الكابتن محمد موسي وتحديدا الي وحدة السدود وذلك لوضع الترتيبات الخاصة بالتنسيق مع وحدة سد مروي والفنادق والملاعب لانطلاقة اعداد الفريق للموسم الجديد والذي سيبدا يوم الاحد القادم بمدينة مروي حيث اشاد المهندس بالفنادق والملاعب كاشفا بان الاجواء هنا مثالية ومهيأة لانطلاقة اعداد الفريق للموسم الجديد بالصورة التي ترضي تطلعات القاعدة المريخية. 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكووووووووووور الاخ علي
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

* من الارشيف(1)
المريخ يفوز على الهلال مرتين فى رمضان 1985م(هزيمتين فى ست ايام فقط )

إتفقت إدارتي المريخ والهلال على إقامة مباراتان وديتنان في شهر رمضان من العام 1985م دعما لخزينه الناديين
المباراه الاولى 
 اقيمت يوم 4 يونيو 1985  فاز المريخ علي الهلال 1/صفر 

أحرز للمريخ نجمه جمال أبوعنجة .. فى الدقيقه 14 من الشوط الاول

المباراه الثانيه 
 اقيمت يوم 10 يونيو 1985  وفاز  المريخ  علي الهلال بهدف أحرزه الثعلب عصام الدحيش ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير

ياريت الاخبار الارشيفية التي تنزلها في الصحيفة تكون في بوستات منفصلة لتجد التفاعل المطلوب مع هذه المادة الارشيفية الغالية جدا على شعب المريخ

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

عناوين صحيفة الصدى
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺗﺤﺠﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺎﺑﻖ ﺷﺎﺧﻮﺭﻭﺍﺑﺮﺍﺝ ﺍﻻﺿﺎﺀﺓ..ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ
ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ:ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻳﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ 90 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﺎﺭﺍﺗﺒﺎ ﺷﻬﺮﻳﺎ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ
ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻢ ﺍﺣﻀﺮ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺧﻼﻝﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﺣﻔﺎﻇﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺭﻭﺍﺡ..
ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺗﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻓﺾ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ
ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ:ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﻟﺪﻳﻬﺎ 150 ﺍﻟﻒﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺟﺪﻝ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻰ ﻭﻗﻀﻴﺔ
... ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺣﻮﻟﻬﺎ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡﻭﻳﻠﺘﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ
ﻳﺲ:ﻣﺮﻳﺦ 2013 ﻟﻦ ﻳﻘﻒ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﺣﺪﻭﺳﻨﺘﻮﺝ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻰ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪﺍﻟﻴﺎﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻰ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦﻣﺪﻧﻰ ﺍقﻮﻝ ﻟﻤﺴﻜﻴﻦ:ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺼﻞ
ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺳﻴﺪﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻢ:ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﻛﻠﻤﺔﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ
ﺑﺸﻴﺮ ﻧﻮﻏﻴﺮﺍ:ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﻻﺗﻘﻌﺪﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ؟
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﻭﻩ ﻳﺼﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪﻭﺳﻴﻢ:ﺣﺮﻳﺺ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺑﻼﻋﺒﻰﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﺪﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ
ﻫﺸﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ:ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻋﻠﻰﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ
ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺠﺘﻬﺪ ﻭﻣﺜﺎﺑﺮ
ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲﺍﻻﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺠﺪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺠﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻤﻮﻥ
ﻳﻌﻮﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻟﻬﻢ
ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ:ﺍﻟﺒﺮ ﻳﺮ ﻭﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻪ ﻟﻴﺴﻮﺍﺍﻻﺻﻠﺤ ﻼﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻭﺳﺎﺫﻫﺐ ﻣﻊ
ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻛﻢ ﻟﻼﻃﺎﺣﺔﺑﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ:ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻭﻋﻼﺀﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦﻭﻳﻨﺘﻘﺪ ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ
ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻋﻼﺀﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺍﻛﺮﻡ ﻓﻰ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻬ ﻟﻠﺤﻞ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻧﻰ
ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ:ﻟﻢ ﺍﺣﻀﺮ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﺣﻔﺎﻇﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺭﻭﺍﺡ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻤﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻐﻄﻴﺔﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﺍﺗﻪ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ:ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺩﻓﻌﻨﺎﻣﺮﺗﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻴﻤﻰ ﻟﻴﺒﻘﻰ ﺑﻤﻨﺰﻟﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻧﺘﺮﻛﻪ
ﻳﺬﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻧﺎﺩ ﺍﺧﺮ
ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺎﻭ
ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ ﻳﺤﺘﻔﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺩﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻢ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ --/// ﺩﺍﻭﻭﺩ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺤﻖ
 ﺍﺑﻮﺭﻭﻧﻖ -///
 ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻱ ---///
 • ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﺮﻭﻱ
 ﻭﺗﻮﺍﺻﻠﺖ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻛﺘﻤﻠﺖ ﻛﻞ
 ﻣﻌﻴﻨﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﺒﺪﺃ ﻳﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻭﺃﻋﺠﺒﻨﻲ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺘﺸﺪﺩ ﻭﻳﺼﺮ
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻋﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺪﺩ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ
 ﻳﺮﺗﺒﻂ ﺑﺎﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﻛﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ .
 • ﻧﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﻭﻱ ﺍﻭ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻳﻮﻓﺮ
 ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻜﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻀﻢ
 ﻛﻮﻛﺒﺔ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﻭﻫﻲ
 ﻣﺰﻳﺞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻣﻊ ﻭﻓﺮﺓ
 ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﻁ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻧﺠﺢ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ
 ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻇﻴﻔﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻇﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺢ
 ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻐﻞ ﺍﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻓﺄﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺘﻤﺎ ﺳﻴﻤﻀﻲ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺮﻱ
 • ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﺑﺪﻭﻧﺎ ﻧﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻭﻧﺸﺠﻌﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻓﺮﺽ
 ﺳﻴﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﻭﻓﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﻔﺎﻑ ﺣﻮﻝ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻧﺄﻣﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻠﻞ ﺟﻬﻮﺩ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺯﺍﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﺛﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻟﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺗﺮﻛﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
 • ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻟﻚ ﻳﺎ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻧﺖ
 ﺗﺪﻋﻢ ﻣﻌﺸﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﻏﻢ
 ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻚ ﻭﻳﻜﻔﻲ ﺍﻧﻚ ﺩﻓﻌﺖ ﻣﺎﻃﻠﺒﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻭﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﺩﻋﻤﻪ ﻟﺨﻴﻨﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ .
 • ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
 ﻭﺟﺎﻣﻊ ﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺭﻣﻮﺯﻩ
 ﻭﺍﻗﻄﺎﺑﻪ ﻭﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺣﺪﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﺎﺗﻒ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ
 ﻃﺮﻕ ﻛﻔﻴﻠﺔ ﺑﺘﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ .
 • ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻴﺎﻥ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻋﻈﻴﻢ ﺑﻜﺒﺎﺭﻩ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﺛﺒﺘﻮﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺧﺘﻼﻑ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﻌﻠﻪ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻨﻌﺔ ﻭ ﻗﻮﺓ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺎﻟﻢ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻜﺮ ﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻄﺎﻥ ﺣﺎﺝ ﺣﺴﻦ
 ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻭﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺧﺎﻟﺪ
 ﺣﺴﻦ ﻋﺒﺎﺱ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻭﺩﺍﻟﻴﺎﺱ
 ﻭﻣﻮﻻﻧﺎ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺿﻲ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ
 ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ
 ﺍﻛﺪﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻋﻈﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻴﺔ
 ﻟﻬﻢ .
 • ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺋﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻴﻞ ﻋﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻨﻊ ﺍﺣﺪ
 ﻭﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﻜﺒﺮﻳﺎﺀ ﻭﺗﻌﺠﺮﻑ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ
 ﻣﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺎﻟﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻱ ﻭﺗﻬﺮﺏ ﻋﻦ
 ﺫﻛﺮ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﻟﺸﻄﺐ
 ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻭﻋﻼﺀ ﺑﺤﺠﺔ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ
 ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺷﻄﺐ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ
 ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻲ ﻣﻌﻘﻮﻟﺔ ﻳﺎ ﺑﺮﻳﺮ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻗﻴﺜﺎﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺻﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ 17ﻋﺎﻡ
 ﺗﺸﻄﺒﻪ ﺑﺠﺮﺓ ﻗﻠﻢ ﻭﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺷﻄﺒﻪ
 ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻲ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺖ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﻭﻟﻢ
 ﺗﻘﻨﻊ ﺍﺣﺪ .
 • ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺫﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﻋﻼﻣﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺍﺯﻕ
 ﻳﻘﺴﻮ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﻜﻮﻥ
 ﻟﻄﻴﻔﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻟﻴﻞ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺯﻳﻦ
 ﻋﻤﻮﺩﻩ ﺑﻌﺒﺎﺭﺓ ) ﻋﺎﻡ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ( ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻥ
 ﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺍﻏﻀﺐ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ
 ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﺗﺪﺍﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﻭﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺷﻄﺐ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ
 ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﺭﺳﻲ ﺃﺩﺑﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍ
 ﺑﺸﻄﺒﻪ ﻟﻬﻴﺜﻢ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﻳﻘﺴﻮ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﻷﻥ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ
 ﺍﻥ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻈﻠﻢ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﻭﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﺷﻄﺐ ﻛﻴﺪﺍ
 ﻭﺗﺸﻔﻴﺎ ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻧﺎ ﻧﺤﺘﺮﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺫﻧﺎ
 ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﻭﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ
 ﺍﻻﻥ ﻳﺮﺗﺪﻱ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ
 ﻭﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﺟﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺪﻋﻤﻪ ﻭﻧﺸﺠﻌﻪ
 ﻟﻴﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﻻﺟﻤﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻭﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺪﻋﻤﻚ ﻳﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺫﻧﺎ ﻭﻟﻚ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺘﺒﻲ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺗﺮﺿﻲ
 • ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻤﻴﻦ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ
 ﻭﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻫﻢ ﺍﻻﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺼﺮﻡ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺻﺎﺣﺒﺖ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻟﻬﻤﺎ
 ﺍﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺍﺣﺪﺙ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻟﻬﻤﺎ
 ﺻﺪﻣﺔ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﺤﺒﺎﻳﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻕ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻔﻘﻮﺍ
 ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻭﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻭﻋﻼﺀ
 ﻟﻤﻀﺎﻳﻘﺎﺕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺒﺎﻳﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻕ
 ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻴﺤﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺘﺎﺋﻢ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺬﻋﺔ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻧﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﻴﺐ
 ﺍﻻﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺘﺎﺋﻢ
 ﻭﻃﺒﻌﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻏﺘﻴﺎﻟﻪ
 ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎ ﻭﻧﻔﺴﻴﺎ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻬﻢ
 ﻫﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻓﺎﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻲ
 ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺗﺤﻔﻪ ﻭﺗﺸﺠﻌﻪ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
 ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺮﺩ
 ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﺳﻴﻠﻘﻨﻜﻢ
 ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺱ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻘﺼﺮ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﻭﺳﺘﺤﻤﻴﻪ .
 • ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ
 ﻟﺤﻤﻠﺔ ﻗﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ
 ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺑﻴﺘﻪ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﻣﺎ
 ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻪ ﻋﻼﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
 ﻓﻲ ﺩﺑﻲ ﺩﻟﻴﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻠﺔ
 ﻭﺗﺼﺮﻑ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺍﻧﻔﻌﺎﻟﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ
 ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻟﻠﻐﻀﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻤﻠﻚ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﻪ ﻋﻼﺀ ﻭﺍﻛﺮﻡ ﻫﻮ
 ﺗﺼﺮﻑ )ﺃﻱ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ( ﻓﻲ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ
 ﻻﻧﻨﺎ ﺑﻄﺒﻌﻨﺎ ﻻ ﻧﺮﺿﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻘﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻭ
 ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺸﺬ ﻋﻼﺀ ﻭﺍﻛﺮﻡ
 ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﻜﻮﻧﺎ ﻣﻨﺰﻫﻴﻦ
 ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻟﻬﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺩﺑﻲ ﻭﻣﺎ
 ﺟﺎﺀﺍ ﺑﻪ ﻻ ﻳﺮﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ
 ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻴﺤﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﻭﻳﺞ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺳﺘﻐﻠﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ
 ﻭﻛﻔﻲ ؟
 • ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻭﺭ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻢ ﺷﻬﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﻞ ﻓﻀﺤﻬﺎ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻌﺘﺮﻑ
 ﺑﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺭ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻳﺎ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻛﺬﺍﺏ
 ﻭﻣﻨﺎﻓﻖ ﻭﺷﺎﻫﺪ ﺯﻭﺭ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺼﺪﻗﻚ ﺍﺣﺪ
 ﻓﻲ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﺮ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ
 ﻭﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻚ ﻓﺎﻗﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﻲﺀ ﻻﻳﻌﻄﻴﻪ
 ﻣﻦ ﺷﻬﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺬﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻭﺭ
 ﻟﻦ ﻳﺼﺪﻗﻪ ﺍﺣﺪ ﻭﻓﻌﻼ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻭﺩﺑﺨﻴﺖ
 ﻣﺴﻜﻴﻦ .
 • ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻐﻔﺮﺓ ﻟﻘﻄﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻭﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻮﻡ / ﺣﺎﺝ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻡ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻮﻓﻲ ﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ
 ﺩﺑﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻘﻴﺪ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ
 ﻣﺠﺎﻟﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻊ ﺷﺎﺧﻮﺭ ﻭﻣﻬﺪﻱ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻜﻲ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺤﺒﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻔﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﺭﺍﺟﻌﻮﻥ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم



الكوكي يكشف الكثير للزعيم عقب عودته من تونس
الوالي يواصل دعمه للنادي .. الادارة تجتمع اليوم لمناقشة تحديات المرحلة المقبلة .. سليماني يصل وموانزا ينضم اليوم
الادارة الحمراء تصدر توضيحا ترد فيه على الشركة المنفذة لطابق شاخور .. هبثم يؤدي العمرة والبرير يؤكد استمرار الاتفاقية
لاعبو المريخ يتسلمون راتب شهرالكوكي يكشف الكثير للزعيم عقب وصوله
مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ يجتمع اليوم
المريخ يسمي مساعد المدرب ومدير الكرة
الكوكي يجتمع بالمجلس
هبثم يؤدي العمرة ويعود اليوم
نهاية ازمة دبي وعودة الثنائي غدا
موانزا يصل في موعده
توضيح من مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حول مااثارته شركة باكار
مولانا والمهندس يشيدان بهيئة السدود
الزعيم تنعي حاج التوم حسن ( الجرك )
اكد تمسكهم بالاتفاقية .. البرير يرفض الحديث بسوء عن هيثم وعلاء لارتباطهما بالمريخ
عاد بطموحات تتجاوز المستحيل والصعاب .. الكوكي : نجاح برنامج الاعداد في مروي وتونس مفتاح التفوق .. سامنح المريخ كل وقتي .. ساتابع كل صغيرة وكبيرة في فريقي والنجاح مسئولية جماعية .. ليوباردز يسعى لاخذ موقعنا في معسكر سوسه .. ضمنت ثلاث تجارب وفي انتظار معلول والافريقي .. منحت الحضري اذنا بعد شرحه لظروف مشاركته مع المنتخب واتمنى ان نحقق اكبر قدر من الانضباط في البداية
تاهبا للسفر الى مروي .. لاعبو المريخ يتجمعون اليوم بامر الكوكي .. برنامج المدير الفني يمنح ادارة السد فرصة لترميم الملعب وتاهيل صالة الجمانيزيوم .. باسكال يصل اليوم من ساحل العاج .. ويلحق بزملائه مباشرة في ارض الحضارات
مسئول العضوية بنادي المريخ يكشف الكثير للزعيم .. هشام ياسين : العضوية الحالية اقل من طموحات ناد كبير مثل المريخ .. اصبحت مرتبطة بقيام الانتخابات واقتراب قيام الجمعية العمومية .. الاعضاء لايلتزمون بسداد المبلغ الشهري .. نطمح للوصول بالعدد ل 10 ألاف .. العضوية هي جنسية بالنسبة لحاملها
شركة وارد تضع النقاط فوق الحروف .. طارق التجاني : انشانا مكتبا خاصا بالشركة في نادي المريخ لتسهيل الاشتراكات .. دعمنا التسجيلات بمبلغ خمسين الف جنيه .. نستهدف الوصول لمليون مشترك وملتزمون بدفع اربعة مليارات سنويا .. اعضاء شركة دال الاكثر التزاما يعقبهم اعضاء بنك امدرمان الوطني وابوابنا مفتوحة للجميع

*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*اﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ
 ﻭﻃﻤﺒﻞ ﺿﻤﻦ ﻫﺪﺍﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻥ
 ﺍﻟـ 21

 ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ
 ﻭﺇﺣﺼﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ
 ﺿﻤﺖ 120 ﻻﻋﺒﺎً ﺗﻤﻜﻨﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ
 ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ 36 ﻫﺪﻓﺎً
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ 2001 ﻭﺣﺘﻰ
 2012 ﺗﺼﺪﺭﻫﺎ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻻﻳﻔﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﻓﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺷﻨﻐﻬﺎﻱ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻲ ﺩﻳﺪﻳﻪ
 ﺩﺭﻭﻏﺒﺎ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻠﻪ ﻟـ(104)
 ﻫﺪﻓﺎً ﻭﺗﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﺃﺑﻮﺗﺮﻳﻜﺔ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻠﻪ ﻟـ(66)
 ﻫﺪﻓﺎً. .ﻭﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻗﺎﺋﺪ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺯﻣﻴﻠﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻃﻤﺒﻞ ﺿﻤﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺠﻠﺖ
 ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ 30 ﻫﺪﻓﺎً ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺷﻤﻠﺖ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ 150 ﻻﻋﺒﺎً .
 ﻭﺍﻋﺘﻤﺪ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ
 ﻭﺍﻹﺣﺼﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺘﻪ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﺘﺮﻑ ﺑﻬﺎ
 ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ
 (ﻓﻴﻔﺎ) ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﻳﺴﺠﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﺜﻨﻰ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ ﻟﻌﺪﻡ
 ﺣﺼﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻋﺘﺮﺍﻑ به
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة المريخ


المريخ تكشف تفاصيل جديدة عن مشكلة الثنائي بدبي
القضية في طريقها للحل .. وصحفي هلالي معروف يحاول زرع الفتنة وتاجيج المشكلة
الكوكي يصل امس ويبدا التحضير للاعداد .. وتوضيح مهم من المجلس حول مااثارته شركة باكار
اطمان على ترتيبات الاعداد .. الكوكي يصل الى البلاد ويتاهب للانطلاقة الفعلية
المريخ يترقب وصول المحترفين
المريخ يبدا الاعداد بالكشف الطبي
مولانا ازهري يشيد باستقبال وحدة السدود
بعد ادائه لمناسك العمرة البرنس يعود اليوم ويستعد للاعداد
سجلا زيارة للمصاب امس .. مشكلة ثنائي المريخ بدبي في طريقها للحل
مجهود مقدر لرابطة المريخ بدبي
مجهودات كبيرة للاتصال بكلتشي
توضيح من مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حول مااثارته شركة باكار
الليزر عبدالمجيد جعفر : جمهور المريخ موعود بفريق مختلف
قلم هلالي معروف يحاول تاجيج مشكلة الثنائي المريخي بدبي
وفد الكاف يزور الملاعب السودانية
الصحيقة تكشف اد التفاصيل .. لاصحة لمطالبة اسعد بمبلغ 30 الف درهم والقضية في طريقها للحل خلال الساعات .. علاء الدين واكرم يزورانه بالمستشفى ويطمئنان عليه في لفتة بارعة وجدت الاشادة والتقدير
كيف يتعامل الفرعون مع الاستهداف .. الحضري : ما لايقلقني يقويني .. تعرض الى العديد من الازمات خرج منها اقوى وقاد فريقه للتالق .. على زملائه اللاعبين الاقتداء به خاصة اكرم وعلاء الدين لانهم اكثر عرضة للاستفزاز .. التهجم على اللاعبين مناف للاخلاق ولابد من مواجهة الامر بشكل حاسم
اصحاب  البنيات القوية سر المهنة التونسية .. الكوكي شاهد محمد موسى وفييرا عيان  واشار لهما بالبنان .. التخزين والمكهرة متطلبات عصرية ونجوم الوسط مقدرات  غير مرئية .. القادمون من خلف لهز الشباك بالوكالة وتنفيذ الاستراتيجية  المطلوبة
بعد ان فرغ من التسجيلات .. ابوعنجه يتحدث عن  ضروريات المرحلة لقطاع الشباب .. رفعنا مطالبنا لمجلس الادارة والوضع  الحالي يختلف عن الموسم الماضي .. ضمينا اميز العناصر للفرق الثلاثة  ومعاييرنا في التسجيلات كانت صارمة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭين صحيفة ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ


ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺗﺤﺠﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺎﺑﻖ ﺷﺎﺧﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﺑﺮﺍﺝ ﺍﻻﺿﺎﺀﺓ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮيخ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ
ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ:ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻳﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ 90 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﺎ ﺭﺍﺗﺒﺎ ﺷﻬﺮﻳﺎ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻢ ﺍﺣﻀﺮ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﺣﻔﺎﻇﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ اﻻﺭﻭﺍﺡ .. وﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺗﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻓﺾ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺗﺤﺠﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺎﺑﻖ ﺷﺎﺧﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﺑﺮﺍﺝ ﺍﻻﺿﺎﺀﺓ .. ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ : ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﻟﺪﻳﻬﺎ 150 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺟﺪﻝ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻰ ﻭﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺣﻮﻟﻬﺎ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﻭﻳﻠﺘﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﻭﻩ ﻳﺼﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ  .. ﻣﺤﻤﺪﻭﺳﻴﻢ : ﺣﺮﻳﺺ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺑﻼﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﺪﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ
ﻫﺸﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ:ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺠﺘﻬﺪ ﻭﻣﺜﺎﺑﺮ
ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺍﻛﺮﻡ ﻓﻰ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺤﻞ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻧﻰ
ﻳﺲ : ﻣﺮﻳﺦ 2013 ﻟﻦ ﻳﻘﻒ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﺣﺪ ﻭﺳﻨﺘﻮﺝ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻰ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪﺍﻟﻴﺎﺱ  : ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻰ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻣﺪﻧﻰ ﺍﻓﻮﻝ ﻟﻤﺴﻜﻴﻦ : ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺼﻞ
ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺳﻴﺪﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻢ : ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ
ﺑﺸﻴﺮ ﻧﻮﻏﻴﺮﺍ : ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﻻﺗﻘﻌﺪ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ؟
ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺠﺪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺠﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻤﻮﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻟﻬﻢ
ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﺒﺮ ﻳﺮ ﻭﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻪ ﻟﻴﺴﻮﺍ  ﺍﻻصلح لاﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻭﺳﺎﺫﻫﺐ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻛﻢ ﻟﻼﻃﺎﺣﺔ ﺑﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ : ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻭﻋﻼﺀﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﻳﻨﺘﻘﺪ ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ
ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ: ﻟﻢ ﺍﺣﻀﺮ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﺣﻔﺎﻇﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺭﻭﺍﺡ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻤﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻐﻄﻴﺔ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﺍﺗﻪ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ : ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺩﻓﻌﻨﺎ ﻣﺮﺗﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻴﻤﻰ ﻟﻴﺒﻘﻰ ﺑﻤﻨﺰﻟﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻧﺘﺮﻛﻪ ﻳﺬﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻧﺎﺩ ﺍﺧﺮ
ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺎﻭ
ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ ﻳﺤﺘﻔﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
جدل في المريخ حول اجراء انتخابات تكميلية .. محمد الياس : اقول لعصام مسكين على لساني ومحمد الشيخ : الفيصل القانون وسنرضى بحكمه .. وليس هناك وقت لعقد جمعية عمومية .. انعقاد الجمعية يتطلب استقالة عبد الله حسن عيسى وترشحه لمنصب الرئيس وهذه الخطوة تحتاج لوقت طويل وربما نصل الى يونيو من دون اختيار مجلس .. لماذا يستعجل مسكين اذا كانت الجمعية ستنعقد في كل الاحوال ؟ وما المشكلة في استمرار المجلس بوضعه الحالي ؟
طارق سيد المعتصم : النظام الاساسي يقول بشرعية المجلس ولم يصدر من المفوضية او اي جهة عدلية مايفيد بالاعتراض على وضعية ادارة المريخ .. انا من انصار عقد الجمعية العمومية في يونيو والتمسك بقرارات اجتماع حي الصفا .. واستقرار المريخ في استمرار المجلس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
اختلاف صحي هلالي وإجماع سكوتي مريخي..!!

* لا يمضي يوم علينا في السودان الاّ ونقدم ما يؤكد عدم معرفتنا بالشئ  المسمى بـ(الديمقراطية).. ومعنا الحق لأننا لم نمارسها وبالتالي من الطبيعي  ان تتعدد مفاهيمنا الخاطئة لها..!!
* ولعل غياب الفهم الحقيقي للديمقراطية هو الذي يقودنا للصدامات والمعارك التي تدور في غير معترك وفي الفارغة و(الملانة)..!!
* من حق الأهلة ان يختلفوا مع البرير ويرفضوا رئاسته لناديهم ويعبروا في  حدود المسموح بعيداً عن الاساءة ويعملوا على اسقاطه بذات الوسيلة التي  اعتلى بها كرسي الرئاسة..!!
* البرير جلس على رئاسة الهلال عبر صناديق الاقتراع التي مهما قيل فيها لا يمكن ان تسلب المجلس الحالي حقه..!!
* كل من يرغب في تبديل الرئيس عليه الاحتكام للجمعية العمومية.. والى ان  يحين موعدها، الجمعية، فعلى الجميع الشروع في ترتيب انفسهم للانتخابات..!!
* الاختلاف في حد ذاته صفة مستحبة ويعتبر الطريق الأمثل لتحقيق الغايات المنشودة لكن بالطرق السليمة بعيداً عن الاساءات والتخريب..!!
* ان (أهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية) ليست شعاراً نردده دون ان نعرف  معانيه الظاهرة.. والأفضل لكل الرياضيين الاستفادة من حرية التعبير المتاحة  لهم واستغلالها بالصورة المثلى..!!
* انهاء اعتصام جماهير الهلال بناديها ما كان يحتاج لتدخل اي جهة لأن الفهم  البسيط يوضح ان تبديل البرير ومجلسه لا ولن يتم الا عبر الجمعية  العمومية..!!
* على الرغم من تداعيات الاعتصام الذي نفذه عدد مقدر من محبي الهلال الاّ انه يعتبر ظاهرة صحية.. لم ولن تحدث في نادي المريخ مثلاً لأن (مريخاب هذا الزمان) لا يعرفون غير الإجماع السكوتي و(الوالي رئيس طوالي)..!!
* كلما يعلن الوالي عن نيته الاستقالة يهب الجميع لإقناعه بالعدول عنها  ونتابع المسيرات والرجاءات تملأ جنبات منزل الرجل الذي لا يزال هو الممسك  بكل الخيوط رغم ابتعاده..!!
* تمنينا ان يكون بالمريخ ذات الحراك والتفاعل والاختلاف ولو من باب ان  الجميع حريص على مصلحة الاحمر الوهاج لكن كل تطلعاتنا ذهبت ادراج الرياح  وبقي الولاء الجديد للوالي أكثر من الولاء للكيان..!!
* ان غياب الظاهرة الصحية عن ديار المريخ هو المتسبب في التراجع وتدني  المستوى خاصة وان الجميع يمارسون سياية النعام مع كل خيبة او نكسة  تصيب  فريق الكرة وسرعان ما يعودون لنسج الآمال والأوهام قبل بداية كل موسم..!!
* اعتقد جازماً ان بداية الموسم التنافسي الرياضي وانطلاق مباريات بطولتي  افريقيا والممتاز سيقود جميع الأهلة للالتفاف حول الفريق لإقتناعي بان جميع  المعتصمين هلالاب تهمهم مصلحة الازرق..!!
* وفي ذات الوقت ينهار مجلس المريخ بالاستقالات ونتابع الجميع يهرولون  لإقناع المستقيلين بالعدول عن استقالاتهم وكأن المريخ لا يستطيع التحرك الى  الأمام الاّ بفضل من استقالوا..!!
* الديمقراطية لا تمنع الاختلاف لكنها تمنح من اختلفوا فرصة التداول السلمي للقيادة بعيداً عن الاساءة والتخريب..!!
* نتمنى ونتطلع لمتابعة الديمقراطية في الديار الحمراء بعد الخروج من عباءة  الوالي لأننا وعبر الاختلاف الصحي يمكن ان نحقق غاياتنا ..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
زووم
ابو عاقله اماسا
هل انتهت أزمة المريخ الإدارية؟

لست متشائماً، ولكنني أنحاز دائماً للواقعية لأنها تأتي بالحلول الأنجع، لذلك أطرح السؤال أعلاه، فإذا كان كبار المريخ الذين اجتمعوا بمنزل جمال الوالي يعتقدون أنهم قد وضعوا الحل لأزمة المريخ الإدارية فذلك يعني أنهم لم يحددوا نطاق الأزمة وأصلها وماهيتها، واعتقدوا أنها مجرد خلاف سطحي بين عصام الحاج وأتباعه والفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى ومن معه حول تسجيل هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين، ولكن الحقيقة التي يحاول البعض تجاهلها ويجهلها الكثيرون فعلاً أن المشكلة أعمق من هذه بكثير، والستة أشهر القادمة ستشهد الكثير من المعاناة والتشرذم لمجلس الإدارة لأنهم يفتقرون لأبسط أسباب التوافق والإستمرار.. وإلا لما استقال عنهم جمال الوالي وتركهم...!
العمل مع عصام الحاج بجدليته والفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى وحليفه متوكل أحمد علي، ومولانا أزهري وداعة الله أمر ليس بالممتع، ومع التطورات الأخيرة فإن شعرة معاوية التي أوصلتهم إلى إكمال عام من عمر المجلس قد انقطعت ولم يتبق في مقبل الأيام إلا المواجهات والملاسنات والصدامات ومن ثم الإنشغال عن المهام الإدارية الأساسية... وكل ذلك سيحدث في العام الأول من موسم الإحتراف، فهو موسم نطالب فيه بترفيع العمل الإداري إلى ما يتوافق مع متطلبات المرحلة... كما أن هنالك الكثير من التحديات والمشكلات غير المرئية بالنسبة إلى العامة ومنها تلك الديون غير المرئية، وعشرات المطالبات التي تتزاحم على شباك المريخ في أعقاب المباريات الكبيرة تتطالب بنصيب من الديون المبرمجة والواجبة السداد، وقد أجبر عصام الحاج الأسبوع الماضي على زيارة إحد أقسام البوليس بسبب أحد تلك الديون التي لم يحضرها ولم يكن جزء منها، ولكن المسؤولية لا تتجزأ بطبيعة الحال.
من المشكلات الأساسية في ناد كبير بحجم المريخ أن دولاب العمل فيه غير منظم، وأنهم غير مهتمين بتاتاً لخوض تحدي تنظيم العمل الإداري داخل النادي حتى تمضي الأمور بسلاسة بعيداً عن المغالطات، ويصرون على إدارة هذه المؤسسة العريق بذات الطرق التقليدية التي كان يعمل بها القدماء من رواد الرياضة السودانية في الأربعينات والخمسينات من القرن الماضي مع نزع أهم الصفات في القدامى طبعاً وهي: الأمانة والإخلاص والصدق.. فكيف لنا أن نتوقع رخصة تدوم لنادٍ لا يعتمد الشفافية في إدارة سئونه المالية والإدارية؟.. وهل نستطيع الضحك على الفيفا والكاف ونتلاعب على أنفسنا في مسألة الإحتراف التي تصب في مصلحة التطوير؟... ولماذا نرفض التعامل مع الأمر بشكل جدي ونحدد مشكلاتنا الإدارية بنوع من الواقعية والمصداقية ثم نحلها جذرياً حتى نرتقي بالعمل الإداري إلى حيث يصبح ممتعاً وسلساً؟.. هذه الأسئلة أقدمها إلى الأخوة الذين اجتمعوا منزل جمال الوالي وعلى رأسهم الرئيس المستقيل نفسه، وهو سيد العارفين بتفاصيل وأسرار ما يعتري المريخ اليوم من مشكلات يجب حلها قبل التفكير في الإنتقال للخانات التالية، فمسألة التجاوز المستعجل لن يخدم المريخ، كما أن الخطأ لن يكون صحيحاً مهما فعلنا وحشدنا من تأييد إعلامي لأن ما نفعله اليوم وغداً وبقية الموسم هو ما يحدد نتائج نهاية الموسم، وبالتالي بالإمكان توقع النتائج بحسب قدرات هذه الإدارة وحدود قبولها للآخر، وقدرتها على الإبداع ومن ثم الحديث عن النتائج على ضوء ذلك، فلاشيء يأتي بطريقة شختك بختك، وإن جاء هكذا فإنه ليس نجاحاً يفاخر به مالم يأتينا مدروساً ومتوقعاً، لذلك كنت أرى أن الحل المتكامل لمشكلات المريخ وأزمته الإدارية أن يصدر قرار بحل مجلس الإدارة لأنه غير متوافق وسقف طموحاته وقدراته متواضعين للغاية، ومن ثم تشكيل لجنة تسيير تعمل على عقد جمعية عمومية قادمة في غضون ثلاثة أشهر، وقبل ذلك لابد من تحديد ما سيقوم به المجلس القادم من أعمال نسبة لحساسية المرحلة.. وإلا فإن عصام الحاج ومتوكل أحمد علي لم يكونا جزءً من استقرار هذا النادي في السابق، ولن يكونا كذلك في المرحلة القادمة، وبالتالي فإننا مقبلين على موسم محاط بالكثير من الأزمات..!


*

----------


## معتصم الصادق

*عناوين صحيفة المريخ

 المريخ تكشف تفاصيل جديدة عن مشكلة الثنائي بدبي
 القضية في طريقها للحل .. وصحفي هلالي معروف يحاول زرع الفتنة وتاجيج المشكلة
 الكوكي يصل امس ويبدا التحضير للاعداد .. وتوضيح مهم من المجلس حول مااثارته شركة باكار
 اطمان على ترتيبات الاعداد .. الكوكي يصل الى البلاد ويتاهب للانطلاقة الفعلية
 المريخ يترقب وصول المحترفين
 المريخ يبدا الاعداد بالكشف الطبي
 مولانا ازهري يشيد باستقبال وحدة السدود
 بعد ادائه لمناسك العمرة البرنس يعود اليوم ويستعد للاعداد
 سجلا زيارة للمصاب امس .. مشكلة ثنائي المريخ بدبي في طريقها للحل
 مجهود مقدر لرابطة المريخ بدبي
 مجهودات كبيرة للاتصال بكلتشي
 توضيح من مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حول مااثارته شركة باكار
 الليزر عبدالمجيد جعفر : جمهور المريخ موعود بفريق مختلف
 قلم هلالي معروف يحاول تاجيج مشكلة الثنائي المريخي بدبي
 وفد الكاف يزور الملاعب السودانية
 الصحيقة تكشف اد التفاصيل .. لاصحة لمطالبة اسعد بمبلغ 30 الف درهم والقضية في طريقها للحل خلال الساعات .. علاء الدين واكرم يزورانه بالمستشفى ويطمئنان عليه في لفتة بارعة وجدت الاشادة والتقدير
 كيف يتعامل الفرعون مع الاستهداف .. الحضري : ما لايقلقني يقويني .. تعرض الى العديد من الازمات خرج منها اقوى وقاد فريقه للتالق .. على زملائه اللاعبين الاقتداء به خاصة اكرم وعلاء الدين لانهم اكثر عرضة للاستفزاز .. التهجم على اللاعبين مناف للاخلاق ولابد من مواجهة الامر بشكل حاسم
 اصحاب البنيات القوية سر المهنة التونسية .. الكوكي شاهد محمد موسى وفييرا عيان واشار لهما بالبنان .. التخزين والمكهرة متطلبات عصرية ونجوم الوسط مقدرات غير مرئية .. القادمون من خلف لهز الشباك بالوكالة وتنفيذ الاستراتيجية المطلوبة
 بعد ان فرغ من التسجيلات .. ابوعنجه يتحدث عن ضروريات المرحلة لقطاع الشباب .. رفعنا مطالبنا لمجلس الادارة والوضع الحالي يختلف عن الموسم الماضي .. ضمينا اميز العناصر للفرق الثلاثة ومعاييرنا في التسجيلات كانت صارمة
أعجبني ·  · المشاركة · 92 · منذ 18 دقائق · 


خيارات

‏المريخ السوداني‏
ﻋﻨﺎﻭين صحيفة ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ

 ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺗﺤﺠﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺎﺑﻖ ﺷﺎﺧﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﺑﺮﺍﺝ ﺍﻻﺿﺎﺀﺓ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮيخ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ:ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻳﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ 90 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﺎ ﺭﺍﺗﺒﺎ ﺷﻬﺮﻳﺎ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻢ ﺍﺣﻀﺮ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﺣﻔﺎﻇﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ اﻻﺭﻭﺍﺡ .. وﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺗﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻓﺾ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺗﺤﺠﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺎﺑﻖ ﺷﺎﺧﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﺑﺮﺍﺝ ﺍﻻﺿﺎﺀﺓ .. ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ : ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﻟﺪﻳﻬﺎ 150 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺟﺪﻝ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻰ ﻭﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺣﻮﻟﻬﺎ
 ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ﻭﻳﻠﺘﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﻭﻩ ﻳﺼﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ .. ﻣﺤﻤﺪﻭﺳﻴﻢ : ﺣﺮﻳﺺ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺑﻼﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﺪﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ
 ﻫﺸﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ:ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺠﺘﻬﺪ ﻭﻣﺜﺎﺑﺮ
 ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺍﻛﺮﻡ ﻓﻰ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺤﻞ
 ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻧﻰ
 ﻳﺲ : ﻣﺮﻳﺦ 2013 ﻟﻦ ﻳﻘﻒ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﺣﺪ ﻭﺳﻨﺘﻮﺝ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻰ
 ﻣﺤﻤﺪﺍﻟﻴﺎﺱ : ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻰ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻣﺪﻧﻰ ﺍﻓﻮﻝ ﻟﻤﺴﻜﻴﻦ : ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺼﻞ
 ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺳﻴﺪﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻢ : ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ
 ﺑﺸﻴﺮ ﻧﻮﻏﻴﺮﺍ : ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﻻﺗﻘﻌﺪ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ؟
 ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺠﺪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺠﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻤﻮﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻟﻬﻢ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﺒﺮ ﻳﺮ ﻭﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻪ ﻟﻴﺴﻮﺍ ﺍﻻصلح لاﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻭﺳﺎﺫﻫﺐ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻛﻢ ﻟﻼﻃﺎﺣﺔ ﺑﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ : ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻭﻋﻼﺀﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﻳﻨﺘﻘﺪ ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ: ﻟﻢ ﺍﺣﻀﺮ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﺣﻔﺎﻇﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺭﻭﺍﺡ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻤﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻐﻄﻴﺔ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﺍﺗﻪ
 ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ : ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺩﻓﻌﻨﺎ ﻣﺮﺗﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻴﻤﻰ ﻟﻴﺒﻘﻰ ﺑﻤﻨﺰﻟﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻧﺘﺮﻛﻪ ﻳﺬﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻧﺎﺩ ﺍﺧﺮ
 ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺎﻭ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ ﻳﺤﺘﻔﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 جدل في المريخ حول اجراء انتخابات تكميلية .. محمد الياس : اقول لعصام مسكين على لساني ومحمد الشيخ : الفيصل القانون وسنرضى بحكمه .. وليس هناك وقت لعقد جمعية عمومية .. انعقاد الجمعية يتطلب استقالة عبد الله حسن عيسى وترشحه لمنصب الرئيس وهذه الخطوة تحتاج لوقت طويل وربما نصل الى يونيو من دون اختيار مجلس .. لماذا يستعجل مسكين اذا كانت الجمعية ستنعقد في كل الاحوال ؟ وما المشكلة في استمرار المجلس بوضعه الحالي ؟
 طارق سيد المعتصم : النظام الاساسي يقول بشرعية المجلس ولم يصدر من المفوضية او اي جهة عدلية مايفيد بالاعتراض على وضعية ادارة المريخ .. انا من انصار عقد الجمعية العمومية في يونيو والتمسك بقرارات اجتماع حي الصفا .. واستقرار المريخ في استمرار المجلس
أعجبني ·  · المشاركة · 10 · منذ 19 دقائق · 


خيارات

‏المريخ السوداني‏
عناوين صحيفة الزعيم

 الكوكي يكشف الكثير للزعيم عقب عودته من تونس
 الوالي يواصل دعمه للنادي .. الادارة تجتمع اليوم لمناقشة تحديات المرحلة المقبلة .. سليماني يصل وموانزا ينضم اليوم
 الادارة الحمراء تصدر توضيحا ترد فيه على الشركة المنفذة لطابق شاخور .. هبثم يؤدي العمرة والبرير يؤكد استمرار الاتفاقية
 لاعبو المريخ يتسلمون راتب شهرالكوكي يكشف الكثير للزعيم عقب وصوله
 مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ يجتمع اليوم
 المريخ يسمي مساعد المدرب ومدير الكرة
 الكوكي يجتمع بالمجلس
 هبثم يؤدي العمرة ويعود اليوم
 نهاية ازمة دبي وعودة الثنائي غدا
 موانزا يصل في موعده
 توضيح من مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حول مااثارته شركة باكار
 مولانا والمهندس يشيدان بهيئة السدود
 الزعيم تنعي حاج التوم حسن ( الجرك )
 اكد تمسكهم بالاتفاقية .. البرير يرفض الحديث بسوء عن هيثم وعلاء لارتباطهما بالمريخ
 عاد بطموحات تتجاوز المستحيل والصعاب .. الكوكي : نجاح برنامج الاعداد في مروي وتونس مفتاح التفوق .. سامنح المريخ كل وقتي .. ساتابع كل صغيرة وكبيرة في فريقي والنجاح مسئولية جماعية .. ليوباردز يسعى لاخذ موقعنا في معسكر سوسه .. ضمنت ثلاث تجارب وفي انتظار معلول والافريقي .. منحت الحضري اذنا بعد شرحه لظروف مشاركته مع المنتخب واتمنى ان نحقق اكبر قدر من الانضباط في البداية
 تاهبا للسفر الى مروي .. لاعبو المريخ يتجمعون اليوم بامر الكوكي .. برنامج المدير الفني يمنح ادارة السد فرصة لترميم الملعب وتاهيل صالة الجمانيزيوم .. باسكال يصل اليوم من ساحل العاج .. ويلحق بزملائه مباشرة في ارض الحضارات
 مسئول العضوية بنادي المريخ يكشف الكثير للزعيم .. هشام ياسين : العضوية الحالية اقل من طموحات ناد كبير مثل المريخ .. اصبحت مرتبطة بقيام الانتخابات واقتراب قيام الجمعية العمومية .. الاعضاء لايلتزمون بسداد المبلغ الشهري .. نطمح للوصول بالعدد ل 10 ألاف .. العضوية هي جنسية بالنسبة لحاملها
 شركة وارد تضع النقاط فوق الحروف .. طارق التجاني : انشانا مكتبا خاصا بالشركة في نادي المريخ لتسهيل الاشتراكات .. دعمنا التسجيلات بمبلغ خمسين الف جنيه .. نستهدف الوصول لمليون مشترك وملتزمون بدفع اربعة مليارات سنويا .. اعضاء شركة دال الاكثر التزاما يعقبهم اعضاء بنك امدرمان الوطني وابوابنا مفتوحة للجميع
*

----------


## سامرين

*الف شكر معتصم الصادق 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺧﺎﻟﺪﻭﻧﺎ ﺍﻷﻗﺮﺏ ﻟﻤﻌﺎﻭﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ 


 ﻳﺸﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻱ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺃﻭﻝ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ  ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺳﺤﺐ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺗﻬﻢ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﺒﺪ  ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻋﻴﺴﻰ، ﻭﻳﻨﺎﻗﺶ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻋﺪﺩﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ  ﻭﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﻱ ﻣﺮﻭﻱ ﻭﺗﻮﻧﺲ،ﻭﻛﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﻄﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ،  ﻭﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺃﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻔﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺮﻭﺣﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺗﺴﻤﻴﺔ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻟﻠﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ  ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﻟـ(ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺗﺶ) ﺃﻥ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ  ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺃﻗﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺤﻴﻦ ﻟﺘﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺭﺃﻯ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ  ﺇﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺟﺒﺮﻩ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺷﻴﺢ ﺍﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺣﺴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ.


*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*ﺍﺭﺍﺀ ﻭﺗﻌﻠﻴﻘﺎﺕ ﻋﺒﺪﻩ ﻗﺎﺑﻞ
 ﻓﺎﺭﻭﻕ ﺟﺒﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺐ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺍﻟﻠﻜﻮﻛﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ 4 ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ 2013
 { ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺳﻢاﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺍﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﺑﻮﺍﺏ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺨﺬ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻻﻥﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍ ﺑﺘﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻭﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦﻣﻌﺬﻭﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺑﺘﻌﻴﻴﻦﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻻﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦﻇﻞﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻣﺸﻐﻮﻝﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﻭﻟﻢ 
ﻳﻜﻦ  ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺋﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺪﺍ ﻟﻠﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻓﺘﺮﺓﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺗﺘﻄﻠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍﺕ ﻗﺪ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﻠﺖ ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﺭﺍﺳﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ـﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ـ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻀﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔﻭﻟﻜﻦ!!{ ﻧﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻓﺎﺭﻭﻕ ﺟﺒﺮﺓ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻧﺴﺐﻣﻦﻳﺘﻮﻟﻲ ﻣﻨﺼﺐ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﻌﺪﺍﻥﺗﺎﻛﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻟﻴﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻣﻦﺍﻣﻴﺰﻭﺍﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﻴﻦ.{ ﻓﺎﺭﻭﻕ ﺟﺒﺮﺓ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻭﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻳﺔﻣﻨﺎﻗﺸﺔﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲﻻﻧﻪ ﺍﺣﻖ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﻦﺍﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺒﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻲﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ.ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻋﻘﺪ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الكوكي يرفع تقريره للمجلس ويطالب بمعاون

 سلم مدرب المريخ الكوكي تقريرا لادارة الكرة عن اعداد المريخ والترتيبات له في تونس ويتوقع ان يرد المجلس على المدرب في غضون اليومين المقبلين لاكمال اجراءات التاشيرة الى جانب توفر اموال السفر والاعاشة فضلا عن مرتبات اللاعبين والجهاز الفني والتي سوف تسلم قبل ىسفر البعثة الى مروي ومنها الى تونس.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*مجلس المريخ يحول 100مليون لعلاء

 قام نادي المريخ امس بارسال مبلغ مائة مليون جنية لحل ازمة اللاعب علاء الدين بعد ان رقض المشجع التنازل عن المبلغ الذي طلبه وهو 50 الف دولار وكان المواطن السوداني قد طلب من السلطات اعتراض سفر الثنائي الى الخرطوم والذي تاخر بالفعل من امس الى اليوم ويتوقع وصولهما اليوم بعد انفراج الازمة ودفع المبلغ المطلوب.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

مجلس المريخ يحول 100مليون لعلاء

 قام نادي المريخ امس بارسال مبلغ مائة مليون جنية لحل ازمة اللاعب علاء الدين بعد ان رقض المشجع التنازل عن المبلغ الذي طلبه وهو 50 الف دولار وكان المواطن السوداني قد طلب من السلطات اعتراض سفر الثنائي الى الخرطوم والذي تاخر بالفعل من امس الى اليوم ويتوقع وصولهما اليوم بعد انفراج الازمة ودفع المبلغ المطلوب.







كل صحيفة إلكترونية أو ورقية تتحفنا يأخبار و حيثيات مختلفة لنفس الموضوع . . . هل هي 50 ألف دولار أم 30 ألف درهم أم أن المضروب تنازل كلياً !!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## على الصغير

*ابراهومة وجبرة على طاولة المريخ

 رفض مدرب المريخ تسمية المدرب الجديد الذ سوف يعاونه على العمل بالمريخ بسبب خلافات اعضاء المجلس ولكنه رفع اسمين للمجلس حسب اتفاقه مع الجهاز الفني وادارة الكرة من اجل وضع المجلس وفق رؤية معينة حتى لا يضغط عليه كما اشيع امس وكان مدرب المريخ قد حدد الكابتن فاروق جبرة كخيار اول على ان يكون ابراهومة كخيار ثان فيما ترجح كفة ابراهومة حسب متابعات الصحيفة باعتبار قربه من مجلس المريخ خاصة انه كان احد عناصر المجلس الحالي الى جانب قربه من اللاعبين ايضا.

الى ذلك كشفت مصادر الصحيفة ان مجلس المريخ سيحدد مساء اليوم المدرب الذي ينضم الى الجهاز افني وهناك ايضا محاولات لاعادة خالد الى منصبه على ان يبقي المجلس على الثنائي باعتبار ان الكوكي ليس ملما بالمريخ 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*السفير عبد المحمود عبد الحليم يرفض خلافة الوالي!!

 علمت كفر ووتر ان السفير عبد المحمود عبد الحليم عضو مجلس المريخ السابق قد رفض الترشح في مكانة الوالي خلال الجمعية المقبلة مبينا ان المريخ يحتاج الى الوالي وطلب من اهل المريخ ضرورة اقناع الوالي بسحب استقالته العودة لقيادة نادي المريخ مبينا انه سيكون داعما للمريخ من اي منصب وان المريخ يحتاج الى كل ابنائه مؤكدا الاحمر الان قد استقر ويحتاج الى الاستقرار لحصد الالقاب وكان عبد المحمود قد ظهر اسمه ضمن الاعضاء الذين سيتم تعيينهم في المجلس في الايام المقبلة

*

----------


## على الصغير

*البورندي وصل باسكال ينضم اليوم

 يصل الخرطوم مساء اليوم نجم المريخ باسكال للانضمام الى معسكر المريخ الذي ينطلق بعد غد بمروي فيما وصل امس اللاعب البورندي سليماني الى الخرطوم و وكان اللاعب قد التقي بالجهاز الاداري قبل انضمامه غدا الى اعداد المريخ.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*هيثم" يعود وينخرط في تدريبات المريخ
من المنتظر أن يعود إلى الخرطوم اليوم نجم المريخ الجديد "هيثم مصطفى" قادماً من المملكة العربية السعودية بعد أدائه مناسك العمرة.. وتأتي عودة "هيثم" إلى العاصمة قبل يوم واحد من موعد بداية إعداد الفريق الأحمر للموسم التنافسي الجديد، وسيقوم اللاعب بالانضمام الى زملائه بفندق التاكا قبل التوجه الى مروي لإقامة المعسكر الداخلي للموسم التنافسي الجديد. 
صحيفة المجهر السياسي 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*:: بهدوء || علم الدين هاشم ::
:: اخطأت التوقيت والمكان يادكتور ! ::
=====================

لان الدكتور محمد حسين كسلا اعلى قامة كروية ومكانة رياضية واوسع شهرة من المعلم خالد بخيت فان ماكتبه عن البرنس هيثم مصطفى لايمكن لاى شخص ان يتجاهله او يمر عليه مرور الكرام مثل اى حديث او خطرفات تقال هنا او هناك فى اطار تصفية الحسابات القديمة التى يقوم بها عدد من رفقاء واصدقاء الامس مع البرنس هذه الايام منذ انت...قاله للمريخ !! بل على العكس من ذلك فان مقال درة الكرة السودانية كسلا المنشور بالامس يستحق ان نتوقف عنده بالتفصيل الممل رغم ان ماسطره قلم الدكتور يمكن ان يأتى فى سياق التحليل والعمل الفنى البحت اذا تم نشره خلال فترة ال 17 عاما التى قضاها البرنس لاعبا وقائدا للهلال قبل ان يفرض عليه الرحيل القسرى ولكن طالما ان الدكتور اختار هذا التوقيت لنشر مقالته الناقده للاعب المريخ هيثم مصطفى فنرجو ان يتسع صدره ويقبل بردنا عليه !!
استنكر كسلا ان يوصف هيثم مصطفى بقيثارة الكرة السودانية وقال انه ليس باللاعب السوبر حتى يستحق هذا اللقب , وطالب بعدم اطلاق الالقاب والصفات فى غير مكانها مبيينا ان اللاعب القيثارة هو من يقود فريقه للبطولات القارية والدولية ,, وان اللاعب السوبر لابد ان يستخدم القدمين والرأس والمراوغه وقوة التصويب مع سرعة ورشاقة الحركه ,,وهذه كلها صفات يفتقدها هيثم مصطفى ومع ذلك يصفونه بقيثارة الكرة السودانية ,,كيف ؟؟
واضاف ان هيثم مصطفى قبل ان ينتقل للمريخ كان لاعبنا وكان لزاما علينا ان نغض الطرف عن عيوبه الفنية الكثيرة !! وابسطها استلامه للكرة فى معظم الاوقات بظاهر القدم وفى هذا مضيعة للوقت لان حساب الكرة فى الملعب بالثوانى وبجزء من الثوانى ولكننا لم نكن نقوى على ذكرها كغيرها من العيوب !!
من حق الدكتور كسلا ان يمتدح ابناء جيله من نجوم العهد الذهبى الذين كما وصفهم يلعبون ويتألقون بالفطرة ولكن بذات المنطق الذى يتحدث به كسلا عن هيثم مصطفى فان لا احدا من ابناء الجيل الذهبى يستحق ان يطلق عليه وصف ( قيثارة ) طالما انهم لم يحققوا مع الهلال الالقاب القارية والدولية !! كذلك اذا افترضنا ان الكابتن هيثم مصطفى لايستحق وصف اللاعب السوبر بحجة انه لايجيد اللعب بالقدمين والراس والمراوغه وغيرها من المميزات التى اشار اليها كسلا فان هذه ( النواقص ) لاتقدح فى موهبة البرنس وعطائه الثر وقدرته فى قيادة الهلال لحصد عشرات الالقاب المحلية وتحقيق افضل النتائج فى البطولات الخارجية , فهو افضل ابناء جيله من حيث الاداء والشخصية القوية داخل وخارج الملعب فهناك عشرات اللاعبين فى تاريخ الهلال منذ عهده الذهبى وحتى اليوم انتقلوا للمريخ ولم يكن لانتقالهم الدوى وردود الفعل الواسعة التى احدثها ولازال انتقال هيثم للمريخ ,, كذلك لايوجد لاعب سوبر او بمعنى اخر مكتمل الصفات والمميزات فالكمال لله ,, بل حتى ميسي الذى حاز على جائزة افضل لاعب فى العالم ثلاث مرات ومرشح للرابعة الان لديه من النواقص الفنية التى يمكن ان يكتب عنها ايضا الخبراء والنقاد دون ان يقلل ذلك من نجومية اللاعب او تكون سببا فى حرمانه من الالقاب التى يفضل عشاقه ان يطلقوها عليه مثل ( قيثارة ) او ( سوبر ) !اما الحديث عن غض الطرف عن عيوب هيثم فى الماضى بحجة انه كان لاعبا فى الهلال فهذا الحديث يأتى خصما على كسلا كمحلل يفترض فيه ان يكشف عيوب هيثم او غيره من لاعبى الاندية الاخرى عندما تتاح له الفرصة فى استديوهات التحليل او حتى من خلال الكتابة فى الصحف وذلك من اجل ان يستفيد كل اللاعبين من ( جيل هيثم ) ومابعدهم لمعرفة عيوبهم والعمل على اصلاحها مستقبلا ,, فالحديث الان عن عيوب البرنس بعد انتقاله للمريخ لاتفسير له سوى انه نوع من التبخيس والتقليل من نجم قدم للهلال مالم يقدمه اى لاعب اخر من ابناء جيلك يادكتور , فقد اخترت التوقيت الخطأ والمكان الخطأ لنشر مقالك فالصحيفة اياها هى التى تتزعم حملة العداء والتأليب ضد البرنس منذ انتقاله للمريخ ونربأ بك ان تكون واحد من ادواتها لمحاربة القيثارة هيثم !
*

----------


## على الصغير

*:: بوضوح شديد || عبدالله كمال ::
:: كليتشي .. محاولة (سخيفة) للضغط :: 
================= 

أغلق هاتفه الشخصي، وغاب عن شبكة التواصل الإجتماعي (فيس بوك) وبات الوصول إليه مستحيلاً قبل أيام فقط من إطلاق الموسم الجديد صافرته معلناً البداية والتي... يتوق كل (المريخاب) لان تكون مختلفة.
صحيح ان كليتشي قدم موسماً (إستثنائياً) مع الفرقة الحمراء، حصل خلاله على لقب (هداف الدوري الممتاز)، ولكن ذلك لن يشفع له ما اقترفه في الايام الماضية وهروبه (الصريح) من مكالمة قادمة من دائرة الكرة في السودان تخطره خلالها بموعد إنطلاقة التحضيرات للموسم الجديد.
قد تكون لكليتشي رغبة جادة في الإنتقال لصفوف النادي الصيني الذي كان قد أبدى رغبته من قبل في الحصول على خدماته، ولكن يجب أن يتوجه لنفسه بسؤال حول منطقية التوقيت الذي إختاره هو والنادي لتنفيذ ذلك الإنتقال ووضعه على طاولة الامر الواقع لنادي المريخ.
فتحت الإنتقالات الشتوية ابوابها لعشرين يوماً في السودان، إنتظر خلالها المسؤولون بالمريخ وصول ذلك العرض ولديهم (نية صافية) للرد عليه بالإيجاب تقديراً لمشوار النسر النيجيري السابق مع المريخ وإلتزامه منقطع النظير مع الفريق.
ولكن ذلك العرض لم يصل ما جعل الإدارة تصرف النظر عن التجديد للإيفواري ريمي مارسيل أديكو وتكتفي بالتعاقد مع المهاجم الزامبي جاكسون موانزا في خانة الزامبي المنتقل لصفوف زيسكو الزامبي جوناس ساكواها.
نعم قد يكون النادي الصيني جاداً في امر التعاقد مع كليتشي، وكان ينتظر حلول موعد الانتقالات الشتوية في بلاده ليتقدم بطلبه الرسمي، ولكن تلك (المهلة)ستكون على حساب المريخ الذي فقد فرصته في التعاقد مع لاعبين جدد بنهاية فترة الانتقالات، وهو نادي يستعد للمنافسة على الألقاب المحلية والخارجية ويحتاج لكل عناصره الموجودة بكشوفات الفريق.
يحاول كليتشي الضغط على إدارة المريخ لإطلاق سراحه بتلك الطريقة (السخيفة) وهي لا تشبه اللاعب الكبير بأي حال من الاحوال، حيث يشهد له الجميع بالإنضباط والإلتزام والجدية والحرص على التحلي بالروح القتالية في كل الاوقات التي دافع خلالها عن شعار الزعيم محلياً وخارجياً.
على النيجيري أن يتعامل كاللاعبين الكبار ويحضر للخرطوم من أجل الجلوس مع إدارة المريخ ومفاتحتها في أمر ذهابه للنادي الصيني، والوقوف على رأيها النهائي في ذلك الخصوص، والإقتناع بما ستمليه على مسامعه من قرارات تحفظ للنادي حقوقه في اللاعب المقيد ضمن كشوفاته والذي سافر إسمه للقاهرة ضمن الكشف الافريقي للمريخ فيالموسم الجديد.
قد يحصل كليتشي على موافقة المريخ لإطلاق سراحه في منتصف الموسم، ولكن لا يجب أن يحلم بأن يحدث ذلك في الوقت الحالي.
كان يمكن للنسر النيجيري وطالما انه وصل لإتفاق نهائي مع النادي الصيني للتعاقد معه، ان يحصل على ضمانات من الوكيل القائم على أمر الصفقة ويحضر للسودان ليفسخ عقده مع المريخ بأي شكل كان، أو يحضر الوكيل لإنهاء الصفقة مع المريخ بصورة رسمية تجعل النادي يفرج عن بطاقته الدولية أو يشطبه تمهيداً لإنتقاله إلى الدوري الصيني.
في كل الاحوال لا يجب أن يمر ما حدث من النيجيري كليتشي مرور الكرام، وأن يخضع اللاعب لحساب عسير من جانب المسؤولين حتى وإن وصل ذلك درجة إيقافه بصورة نهائية عن ممارسة نشاطه مع الفريق خاصة في حالة تطاول غيابه ووصول المعسكر التحضيري للموسم الجديد مراحل متقدمة.
توضيحات
مرة اخرى نكرر دعوتنا لـ(كبار المريخ) بالجلوس مع اعضاء المجلس ومعرفة ما يعانوه من مشاكل حقيقية في الوقت الحالي ومساعدتهم بالبحث عن مصادر تعين خزينة النادي الخاوية على عروشها.
علمنا أن معسكر تونس اصبح مهدداً بالالغاء في ظل مبلغ مطلوب يقارب المليار جنيه مطلوب توفيره في غضون الأسبوعين المقبلين.
الضغط كبير على أعضاء المجلس، وأثق تماماً ان هناك بعض (المرضى) ينتظرون فشله بفارغ الصبر لـ(التريقة) والسخافة، مع ان فشل المعسكر يعني بالمقام الاول فشل للمريخ وأهل المريخ وليس لهؤلاء الاعضاء.
نجدد الدعوة للتحرك السريع والبحث في كل الخيارات المتاحة لتوفير المبالغ المطلوبة، وهذا التحرك لا يجب أن يكون باي حال من الاحوال من جانب اعضاء المجلس فقط، وإنما من كل اهل المريخ بلا فرز وأخص بذلك (كبار النادي).
*

----------


## ابوسكين

*اذا اختــــــــــــــار المـــــــــــــــــريخ ابراهومــــــــــــــة الرمـــــــــــــــاد كال حمـــــــــــــــــــــــاد
ابراهومة سوسة تأكل عظم المريخ واسألــــــــــــــــــــوا اللاعبيــــــــــــــــــــــن
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*شكراً جزيلاً يا صفوة يا حلوين ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر عمر
					

لقاء كل يوم


< في عزاء الراحل حاج التوم حسن سكرتير المريخ الاسبق شقيق نجم  الموردة وأمين مال الاتحاد السابق عمر التوم واخوانه شارك رئيس المريخ  المستقيل جمال الوالي وهو يحيي ويصافح الحضور ولم ينس الزميل الرشيد علي  عمر والذي قام بمصافحته .. ويقول عنها الرشيد بانها المرة الاولى منذ اكثر  من ثلاث سنوات . ويقول الرشيد بان الوالي بعد ان ترك المريخ لا خلاف لنا  معه بعد اليوم . 

< سيشيع جثمان الفقيد حاج التوم حسن بعد وصوله الي مقابر حمد النيل عند الثامنة والنصف من صباح اليوم الجمعة



أعوذ بالله منك ...
*

----------

